
Ask HN: Startup folded, leave up social media accounts, or take them down? - poof_he_is_gone
My startup went bust, and we are in the midst of winding everything down.  Should we leave our social media accounts up, or take them down?  What about LinkedIn, will it look bad to future employers if there is no company attached to your job profile on the platform?
======
jkbbwr
Leave the social pages up but make it very clear the company is defunct.

------
borplk
What was the topic of your startup?

